# Mimosa wood



## WooDR67 (Jan 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, I recently had to cut down a large Mimosa tree in my front yard. It was about 30 years old and it was hit by the drought pretty badly. 
I was wondering if I had the wood milled, what are practical uses for the wood. I've seen it used for turning but I'm not into turning (yet).
I milled a 3' x 3'x piece of a large limb but I would really like to work with the 5' tall stump I have yet to cut down. Its about 15" in diameter. Any suggestions?


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

I would think its too soft for most stuff.Maybe fret work?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Grizzman just posted a mimosa box that is really cool looking! I have a dead mimosa that I can't wait to cut up to see if Oklahoma mimosa looks as nice as Alabama mimosa.


----------



## WooDR67 (Jan 26, 2012)

The only problem is that the tree has been slowly dying for the last two years and the parts that would have naturally dried were chewed up by carpenter ants. So what Im left with now is "green" wood that needs to be dried (assuming Ill bother getting it milled) How long does it take to dry for indoor use?


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mimosa has the potential to be stunningly beautiful wood, provided it doesnt crack as it dries/shrinks…and it almost always does. Using a crack prevention product when you slice it up is almost necessary to ensure its survival. It will take around 6 months to dry if you cut it 1" thick, longer if you slice it thicker, if you put it indoors after a month or so of air drying. As always, it's gonna be up to you as to whether or not it will be worth it.


----------



## WooDR67 (Jan 26, 2012)

What can I use for crack prevention?


----------

